# Kioti Tractors



## TomC (Jul 20, 2019)

Hoping to buy a small tract of land in the 10-30 acre range and will need a tractor. I want to stay at 25hp to avoid emissions. Been researching all the brands and I've been really impressed with the specs of the Kioti CK2610 and for that matter Kioti in general. I want a Kubota L series but I'm tight on $ and the specs on the Kioti is better across the board and overall Kioti feedback online seem VERY positive. Dealer support in Ga is very limited but I'm looking at property in south central KY and there is a very large Kioti dealers not to far from where I'll be.

Any Kioti input would be most appreciated!


----------



## Jimmymorgan (Jul 20, 2019)

I bought a new ck kioti. Broke the rear end where the 3 point arms attached. Kioti had to get the parts from overseas. Was going to take them about 3 months. Mine only had about 50 hrs on it. I traded up on a 45 hp 4x4 with the backhoe attachment. It had 80 hrs on it when I got it. I had nothing but trouble . Broken subframe , broke welds, rearend grinding. Great engine though. My 2 cents. Buy a Kubota. I sure wished I did.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 20, 2019)

A friend of mine has had one for ten years or so. No problems so far.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jul 20, 2019)

TomC said:


> Hoping to buy a small tract of land in the 10-30 acre range and will need a tractor. I want to stay at 25hp to avoid emissions. Been researching all the brands and I've been really impressed with the specs of the Kioti CK2610 and for that matter Kioti in general. I want a Kubota L series but I'm tight on $ and the specs on the Kioti is better across the board and overall Kioti feedback online seem VERY positive. Dealer support in Ga is very limited but I'm looking at property in south central KY and there is a very large Kioti dealers not to far from where I'll be.
> 
> Any Kioti input would be most appreciated!




I can't comment from ownership of  Kioti tractor, but I'll give my opinion.  I don't want to come off sounding negative, but I'm just gonna be honest, and again, this is only my opinion.   When it comes to tractors, buying an off brand, can really be a bad decision, IMO. 

You may purchase the tractor for less money, but in the long run, over the course of 10 years or more, it may end up costing you quite a bit more.  

In short, if I were you, I would buy the Kubota, or a John Deere.  I would even suggest buying a very lightly used, low hours, clean tractor, over a new "off brand" tractor.  I learned this lesson, the hard way years ago.  Buy once, cry once. 

Anyhow, good luck!


----------



## TomC (Jul 20, 2019)

Sorry Jimmy, thats not good and appreciate the input. Kioti seems to be the smart buy but I'm afraid I'll probably fork out the extra $ and get a Kubota. While the larger JD's seem to be fine machines I have no interest in the lower hp JD's whatsoever. The smaller JD's seem underspec'd and WAY over priced when you start comparing specs. This tractor will not be a green one but if one day I can ever afford a 50+HP tractor I'll be looking at the green ones no doubt. Kioti has been around for a long time and there implements are apparently rebranded Woods which are top notch. One way or the other it will be orange.......REALLY hard to do when you despise Auburn but such is life. Maybe the 10-15% premium for Kubota is worth it.


----------



## Jimmymorgan (Jul 20, 2019)

Yes sir, I really hated that I had such a negative experience with the tractor. It done everything I asked of it but the longevity of the machine was not what I had anticipated. I lived in Western Kentucky at the time around Paducah. There was a dealer in metropolis Illinois. They sold alot of them around there. Maybe I was just extremely hard on it? It may be fine for a occasional use but I do know from my experience that I wouldn't buy one again. Because of the build quality in my opinion.


----------



## TomC (Jul 20, 2019)

Who knows.......maybe yours was assembled late on a Friday  It's strange because I'm a researchaholic and Kubota and Kioti are the hardest to find negative reviews on in the 25hp and under class.

One of the main reasons I was leaning toward Kioti over Kubota was that the gear drive Ck2610 has a live PTO and the gear drive L2501 DOES NOT have a live PTO and the Kioti FEL has ALOT more lifting capacity than the Kubota. Its been years since I've messed around on tractors and they were all gear drives. Still undecided on a gear drive or hydrostat. I'm a little old school so maybe a gear drive would suffice and it produces a little more hp and less noise. Other question is R1 ag tires or R4 tires. On hilly terrain I hear R1's will give a little more grip. I've got 4 to 6 months to figure it all out so just trying to educate myself as best as possible to minimize regrets after the fact.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 20, 2019)

Buy kubota. Specs can be disappointing in the real world. The added lift capacity in the kioti would be nice if the front end will stand the strain. I can tell you from experience that kubota has there lift capacity on the loaders sized to not overload the tractor. Look for a low hour pre emission tractor.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jul 21, 2019)

One of my best hunting friends did alot of research and spent time on a Kubota, Mahindra and Kioti compact tractors last fall as he wanted a tractor for our camp and hunting leases, bushhogging and food plotting.  He said all 3 appeared to be terrific tractors but ended up with a Mahindra 1626 Shuttle.  He bought the Mahindra because the dealer is within 20 minutes of our deer camp and I think they had a little better price at the time.  But he was impressed with all 3 brands of their compact tractors.  His research pointed him to those 3.


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 21, 2019)

Just a suggestion...have you looked at New Holland...my BIL has a 35 horse since 2007 and has had no issues with it. I basically ran that thing for 10 days straight doing hurricane cleanup on his property, my property and a few other folks around us.

They would saw and I would either push logs or haul logs out toward the road using the loader bucket. I put that thing thru it's paces and except for one front flat and one rear flat it never skipped a beat. His was 4WD as well. Great little tractor for bush hogging, food plots, etc.


----------



## Jethro8410 (Jul 21, 2019)

Why would you rather have the live PTO?


----------



## TomC (Jul 21, 2019)

This guy sums it pretty well regarding non-live PTO frustrations on the gear drive version of the L2501 Kubota.  A sentiment I've seen echoed from many others as well. 

https://www.tractorbynet.com/forums...523-warning-those-considering-gear-drive.html


----------



## Jethro8410 (Jul 21, 2019)

I've always heard it the other way


----------



## Jethro8410 (Jul 21, 2019)

And that a live PTO was one you couldn't turn off.   It spins as long as the tractor is running.   What the link you posted describes as what I've always heard to be an independent PTO


----------



## TomC (Jul 21, 2019)

Live PTO's on gear drive tractors are controlled by two stage clutches or some higher priced / hp tractors have switches.  Press clutch half way to change gears but PTO keeps running, press clutch all the way to stop PTO. If you have a single stage clutch like the Kubota L2501 gear drive when you press the clutch to change gears or stop the PTO will stop. This presents issues when bush hogging, etc. Nice thing about the gear drive Kioti CK2610 is that it has a two stage clutch. If I get the hydrostat version of the Kubota its a non issue. But hydrostat is more money, more noise and less hp in an already pretty small tractor.

I know.....I know........buy the Kubota Hydrostat....... which I probably will do.


----------



## Jethro8410 (Jul 21, 2019)

Yeah I understand the concept and the problem.   I personally don't like the hydrostat trans but that's just me.   I like gears better.   Is either available with the left hand reverser option?


----------



## TomC (Jul 21, 2019)

You talking about a "shuttle shift" lever to the left of the steering wheel??? Don't think so on these lower hp versions but have seen it on some bigger ones. My only experience is with gear drive tractors but people rave about hydrostats. Spend the extra money they all seem to say! The say the hydrostat really shines for FEL work.


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2019)

I bought a L2501 hydro and have been happy.  I like/have the R-4 tires BUT they don't pull like ag tires would. That being said I don't think I'll ever wear them out.


----------



## Jethro8410 (Jul 21, 2019)

Yeah shuttle shift.   Deere calls it a left hand reverser and that's what I'm used too.   We have a 7820 that has it and I also have 95hp Kubota that has it as well.   For fel work it's the best thing since sliced if your like me and prefer gears.    I don't much barely any experience with the hydro tractors but what lil I have I didn't like.   I can make geared tractors do things a hydro tractor want even think about by playing with clutch


----------



## 660griz (Jul 22, 2019)

Not sure how much of the land you will be brush cutting but, if it is 5+ acres, you are going to wish you had a bigger cutter...which will warrant a bigger tractor.
I got a 47hp Kubota. (L4701/geared/shuttle shift)
I love it but, sometimes, I wish I had a bigger tractor and sometimes, I wish I had a smaller tractor. MOST of the time, it does exactly what I need. That is where you need to shop. What are you going to use it for MOST of the time. Don't get hung up on emissions or HP numbers until you figure out what you need it to do. Size accordingly. Also, go with one you can get support/parts if needed. The closer the better. I picked Kubota because I had a dealer close, and the quick attach was skid steer quick attach. Deere quick attach you had to use Deere attachments.
I looked at all, read about em all, talked with folks that owned them. Got a Kubota.


----------



## TomC (Jul 22, 2019)

What I really need is simply out of my budget and yes I would love to be able to tow a 72" bushhog. At some point though budget dictates beyond actual need and I'm going to need to have something WHEN I buy my property........which by the way is when I will be making my ESCAPE from Georgia after 47 years......VERY EXCITED......and hopefully in the next 4 to 6 months. Maybe a little longer but hoping to hit the high road by years end. Spent my whole life in Georgia but in all honesty I'm ready to head a couple states north.

I will need a tractor, bush hog, box blade and tiller to get started and need to be under $25K out the door.......$22K "ish" would be better which puts me squarely in the 25HP camp. I could end up with anywhere from 5 to 15 acres of pasture to maintain / bushhog and another 10 to 15 acres give or take of woods to maintain trails, food plots yada yada. It would be nice to have a 40-45hp with some quality implements but I just can't afford it.


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2019)

The "package" deals they put together are the lower end on the implement side. I got the heavier box blade with mine.  But IMO if you are patient you can find used implements at a GREAT savings.   I saw a 5ft blade and a rake earlier today.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 24, 2019)

Well, you have nothing to lose. Call Mason Tractor in McDonough, ask for Les.
My package with a L4701DT, FEL, box blade and 72" clutched brush cutter, was not much more than $25k. I know the tractor was below $25k. 
Tell him what you need and your budget and see what he can do. They don't want to sell them with cheap implements but, they will if you want.


----------



## ucfireman (Jul 24, 2019)

Which ever brand you get, If you get a gear transmission. Get the Synchronized mesh type (think automotive 5 spd) and the shuttle shift for the reverse. 
No way in the world I would buy a gear with out the shuttle and synchronized trans. 
Looked at all brands before I bought, Kubota does make a good tractor but their cheaper tractors don't have a synchronized trans.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 24, 2019)

TomC said:


> What I really need is simply out of my budget and yes I would love to be able to tow a 72" bushhog. At some point though budget dictates beyond actual need and I'm going to need to have something WHEN I buy my property........which by the way is when I will be making my ESCAPE from Georgia after 47 years......VERY EXCITED......and hopefully in the next 4 to 6 months. Maybe a little longer but hoping to hit the high road by years end. Spent my whole life in Georgia but in all honesty I'm ready to head a couple states north.
> 
> I will need a tractor, bush hog, box blade and tiller to get started and need to be under $25K out the door.......$22K "ish" would be better which puts me squarely in the 25HP camp. I could end up with anywhere from 5 to 15 acres of pasture to maintain / bushhog and another 10 to 15 acres give or take of woods to maintain trails, food plots yada yada. It would be nice to have a 40-45hp with some quality implements but I just can't afford it.



if you ever bushhog 15 acres with a 5ft cutter, you will swear you can do it faster with a mower.....  good grief.  You go round and round and round, and it seems you will never get done.

a 6ft doesn't seem like much more, but every 5 rounds you gain a cutter width.  You would be lucky to bushhog 15 acres in less than 10 or 12 hours with a 5ft cutter


----------



## TomC (Jul 24, 2019)

15 acres with a 5 footer would be quite the chore I bet! In KY for a few days checking out properties. One of the largest or may be the largest Kioti Dealer in the US is only about an hour south of where I will HOPEFULLY be buying land in KY which is great from a support standpoint. Stopped by and talked to them today. Will be checking out some Kubota dealers as well while I'm up this way. Owner of the Kioti dealer took me in his office, spent a lot of time with me, educated me a good bit and was VERY pleasant, spent a lot of time with me out on the lot even though he knew I wasn't buying for probably 4 to 6 months. The owner went out of his way to help me more so than than I've experienced at any other dealer and I've been to a bunch of dealers from all brands over the past few months. Gotta say this is about the opposite experience I've had at Kubota dealers so far. Kubota is obviously a great tractor but most of the sales people I've encountered at Kubota dealers come across as less than helpful and a few downright arrogant. Who knows what I'll end up with but it'll be orange for sure.


----------



## jdtractor1622 (Jul 25, 2019)

TomC said:


> What I really need is simply out of my budget and yes I would love to be able to tow a 72" bushhog. At some point though budget dictates beyond actual need and I'm going to need to have something WHEN I buy my property........which by the way is when I will be making my ESCAPE from Georgia after 47 years......VERY EXCITED......and hopefully in the next 4 to 6 months. Maybe a little longer but hoping to hit the high road by years end. Spent my whole life in Georgia but in all honesty I'm ready to head a couple states north.
> 
> I will need a tractor, bush hog, box blade and tiller to get started and need to be under $25K out the door.......$22K "ish" would be better which puts me squarely in the 25HP camp. I could end up with anywhere from 5 to 15 acres of pasture to maintain / bushhog and another 10 to 15 acres give or take of woods to maintain trails, food plots yada yada. It would be nice to have a 40-45hp with some quality implements but I just can't afford it.


----------



## jdtractor1622 (Jul 25, 2019)

I can get you a new 25 hp John Deere for around 23500 out the door with tax for the items you mentioned.  0% financing and six year powertrain warranty on the tractor.


----------



## TomC (Jul 25, 2019)

I am hoping that by the time I buy John Deere has the new 25hp 3025D to look at. Just not interested in the ones with aluminum rear ends. Looks like the D series might be a good no frills old school tractor with a cast iron behind  I've actually stopped by a few JD dealers and no one seems to know when they will be available.


----------



## champ (Jul 26, 2019)

Brother, just a suggestion here, but you can get a whole lot more tractor by purchasing used older models. If you're not too savvy in knowing what to look for, surely you have a buddy who can tag along and glance one over with ya. I have a '70 model john deer 70hp and a '86 model deutz 50hp. I paid less for both than what a 30 foot gooseneck goes for now days and it allowed me to spend more on the implements i'd get the most out of in the long run. Older diesels are simple, you need fuel, clean air, and compression for them to run. Lots of grease at every point, and keep your hydra fluids and oils topped off and you be pleasantly surprised. May not have all the ergo's and comfort but if your billfold is a primary concern like mine is, it's a great option. Good luck with your land and equipment purchases!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 26, 2019)

Swamprat said:


> Just a suggestion...have you looked at New Holland...my BIL has a 35 horse since 2007 and has had no issues with it. I basically ran that thing for 10 days straight doing hurricane cleanup on his property, my property and a few other folks around us.
> 
> They would saw and I would either push logs or haul logs out toward the road using the loader bucket. I put that thing thru it's paces and except for one front flat and one rear flat it never skipped a beat. His was 4WD as well. Great little tractor for bush hogging, food plots, etc.


NHs are great tractors. We have three at work, ranging from medium-sized 4wd to a big backhoe, plus a NH skid-steer. They all get used hard and abused day after day, year after year and hardly ever break down. We had a JD for awhile that stayed in the shop most of the time.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 26, 2019)

champ said:


> Brother, just a suggestion here, but you can get a whole lot more tractor by purchasing used older models. If you're not too savvy in knowing what to look for, surely you have a buddy who can tag along and glance one over with ya. I have a '70 model john deer 70hp and a '86 model deutz 50hp. I paid less for both than what a 30 foot gooseneck goes for now days and it allowed me to spend more on the implements i'd get the most out of in the long run. Older diesels are simple, you need fuel, clean air, and compression for them to run. Lots of grease at every point, and keep your hydra fluids and oils topped off and you be pleasantly surprised. May not have all the ergo's and comfort but if your billfold is a primary concern like mine is, it's a great option. Good luck with your land and equipment purchases!


Yep. I know folks who are still running old Ford 8ns and 801s and Massey 35s from the 40s and 50s. My cousin/neighbor has an early 70's Ford 3000 that runs just as good as it did new.


----------



## WishboneW (Jul 26, 2019)

Got  a 135  Massey diesel. Does all you want. If I were looking to replace it I would look for a 250 Massey. My 135 is a 1968 model. You can get all you want and heavy duty implements buying used

My son playing with it


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 26, 2019)

I grew up on a (1968 I believe) Ford 3000.  Dad still keeps a bush hog deck attached to it.  I used it just a few weeks ago.  Still as capable as ever.

And if you don't know, operating an old Ford 3000 that doesn't have power steering will give you Popeye forearms.  All growing up, people asked me if I worked out...nope, just country strong.


----------

